# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] أنضم الينا الان وسجل بشركه بوسطن مارشنت لتداول العملات

## bursanews

*بســم اللــه الرحمن الرحيــم

يسعدنا ان نعلن لكم خبر تعاقدنا مع شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال ( Boston Merchant Financial ) , وهي شركه عريقه ولها مميزات عديده في التنفيذ وتقديم افضل الخدمات للمتداولين في سوق العملات الاجنبيه الفوركس FOREX وغيرها من المنتجات الأخرى كالأسهم وتجاره الذهب والفضه والسلع.

مع بوسطن ميرشانت فينانشيال يمكنك ان تقوم بجميع المعاملات المالية من شراء او بيع لاكثر من 12000 منتج وذلك من خلال شاشة او منصة تداول Platform على حسابك الشخصي متصله بالانترنت تظهر فيها حركة الاسعار لجميع المنتجات بمنتهى الدقه وعلى مدار 24 ساعة يوميا.


اثباتات الدفع لعملائنا

نتائج توصياتنا



بعض المعلومات عن الشركه :

-المجموعة الام تضم عدة شركات مسجلة ومرخصة بمناطق عديدة 

- شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال عضو في هيئه PolyReg وهي هيئه ذات تنظيم ذاتي معترف بها من قبل سلطه مراقبه تبييض الاموال الفيدراليه السويسريه .

-شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال مسجله في لجنه تداول السلع المستقبليه الامريكيه CFTC وهي عضو في منظمه الـ NFA برقم 0379830

-شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال عضو في السلطه التنظيميه للصناعه الماليه FINRA امريكا CRD#23739

- شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال خاضعه لخدمات الأسواق الماليه الفيدراليه الروسيه FFMS

-يوجد ما يقرب من عشرة افرع تعمل كأفرع تمثيل للشركة. 

- الموقع الرسمي للشركة الام و مقرها ولاية بوسطن الأمريكية www.bmfn.com

- موقع الشركة باللغة العربية http://www.bmfn-egypt.com/ 



مميزات الشركة

1-فارق الاسعار Spread تنافسي يتراوح مابين 2 - 4 نقاط ,

2-حسابات اسلامية خالية من فوائد التبييت عن طريقنا .

3-- التداول على أكثر من 24 زوج من العملات بالاضافة للتداول على الذهب والنفط والمعادن كما تتيح الشركة امكانية التداول على مجموعة من الاسهم العالمية الشهيرة

4-توافر عدة منصات تداول منها برنامج خاص بالشركة BMFN Pro وبرنامج الميتاتريدر Metatrader الشهير وبرنامج كورنيكس BMF CURRENEX الرائع .

5- تنفيذ سريع ومباشر لعمليات التداول

6- امكانية تنفيذ عمليات التداول اثناء عرض نشرات الاخبار المؤثر في الاسواق العالمية المؤثرة في الاسواق المالية

7-توافر رافعة مالية مميزة حتى1:400مع شاشات BMF PRO و 1:200مع شاشات BMF Meta Tread 

8-- امكانية استخدام خاصية الهيدج دون الحاجة لحجز هامش اضافى

9- امكانية استخدام طريقة المتاجرة بالسكالبنج

10-يتوفر جميع احجام العقود التاليه : عقداستاندرد (كبير), عقد ميني (صغير) , عقد ميكرو ويمكن التحكم بها بسهوله

11-الايداع يتم باستخدام التحويل البنكى كما يمكن ايضا الايداع بواسطة الماستر كارد والحساب الالكترونى مونى بوكرز Moneybookers و الرت باي Alertpay وكليك تو باى Click2pay وايضا البنك الالكتروني ويب موني webmoney ( مساعدة عملائنا في التحويل بين هذه البنوك الالكترونية) ولقد تمت اتاحة التعامل بالفيزا مجددا

12-الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب بالشركه 100 دولار امريكي .

13 - دعم فني على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا .

14- الحصول على بونص على الايداع يصل الى 5000$ .

تفاصيل الحصول على البونص


صورة لنسبه البونص التي يمكن الحصول عليها على حسب الايداع



شروط الحصول على البونص

- الحد الادنى للحصول على البونص 500 دولار

- للاستفاده والاحتفاظ بالبونص وامكانيه سحبه يجب تحقيق عدد العقود معينه
على حسب الايداع كما هو موضع بالجدول

- الاستفاده من العرض خاص بحسابات الفوركس فقط

- يتم الحصول على البونص مره واحده فقط

 المزيد من المساعدة والمعلومات يمكنكم التواصل معانا 
مـن هــنـا

تقبلوا تحياتى

*

----------

